# Caught a SMOKER on the pier



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry bout that, couldnt resist. Octagonbeer action.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Good one!!!LOL.. you need counseling!!!!!!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Got me...:clap


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *seacapt (5/19/2009)*Got me...:clap


+1 :moon


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

Cute!!:clap


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

hahaha, cowboy killer?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

yea i fell for it too.:nonono but..still funny.


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey did you finish the cigarette, after you took the pic?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Just wanted to point out that this little prank probably cost a dollar by the time you factor in the cost of that cig!

:moon


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

now thats a good got me hahahaha nicely done :clap:clap


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Got me to look:doh


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (5/20/2009)*Just wanted to point out that this little prank probably cost a dollar by the time you factor in the cost of that cig!
> 
> :moon


Price of fresh dead shrimp= $2.50

Price of 12 pack of bush=$8.00

Price of one ciggerette=$0.12

Making you look= Priceless.:mmmbeer


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

looks like you caught a buzz too.....


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

I thought it was going to be one of our Memorial Day guests getting caught kneeling down.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *finfever61 (5/22/2009)*I thought it was going to be one of our Memorial Day guests getting caught kneeling down.


LMAO


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

:clap:clap:clap:moon


----------



## NEMO (Feb 1, 2009)

livin by my code there brother.


----------

